# Ok ladies, what's creepy?



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

No really, I'm serious. 

A friend of mine is having me "meet" a friend of hers.

Thing about this is, his oldest child, is 2yrs younger than me. I choked on my drink when she told me this, but as she said. Neither of us are looking for a deep love connection or some romantic relationship made of unicorns and magical rainbows.

I have no real interest in these things, I just don't mind meeting people, and call things off before it's leading someone on or using them. 

I mean, he had her young. But uh, doesn't that paint that bad picture we read about in the tabloids? oh my.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, I do think in most cases age is just a number -- not to say that older guys dating high school girls isn't icky, but if you're both adults, why not?

And it's just a date. Relax. Go meet someone new. RELAX.


----------



## His_Pixie (Jan 29, 2012)

Bah. Unless you're still a kid yourself, what's the issue? I know "old" young guys and young "old" guys. Base your opinion on the individual, not his age.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't think relax is in my mental vocabulary. 

I just think of all those divorced men mid life crisis stories and so don't want to look like that chick.

I plan on going through with it anyways...It's just always one extreme or the other, way younger or way older. My age group just has no interest. lol.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Well, I'd say job one is to put RELAX back in your mental vocabulary!

Seriously. It's just life. You'll have good dates, you'll have bad dates, you'll have blah dates, you'll have amazing dates.

As Jimmy Buffett says, we do it for the stories we can tell. So go out there and get some stories. AND RELAX


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

ha, I'm working on it.

I was really more worried about being that young dumb wh*re someones ex husband was talking to.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> ha, I'm working on it.
> 
> I was really more worried about being that young dumb wh*re someones ex husband was talking to.


if he's an ex H, as in divorced and separate, not an issue.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

CLucas976 said:


> ha, I'm working on it.
> 
> I was really more worried about being that young dumb wh*re someones ex husband was talking to.


Yeah, you gotta stop worrying about what other people think. 
Really. It makes life SO MUCH EASIER.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Well, I guess it could be called creepy that my SO was in diapers when I was in high school, but as we only met in middle-age - not so creepy


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

lamaga said:


> Yeah, you gotta stop worrying about what other people think.
> Really. It makes life SO MUCH EASIER.


this, is very true.

I apply it to most cases, I'm just a nervous wreck I suppose 

plus I know how I am about what my ex goes after, endless jokes of a somewhat bitter nature and slight resentment at the nasty things I was replaced with.

its not like you can avoid doing that to someone else if you ever plan on dating someone ever again, but I always over worry and calculate my actions accordingly.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

CLucas976 said:


> its not like you can avoid doing that to someone else if you ever plan on dating someone ever again, but I always over worry and calculate my actions accordingly.


Yep, many of us do that.

You know who can stop that?

You


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't think it's creepy at all, and it's just a date. They do tend to be nerve wracking, but it's kind of fun meeting new people, no expectations, and you get up and leave when ever you feel like it. I went on a date with a guy one time, he was a few years older than me, nice guy, a very happy person, but just a bit too old...I like them younger than me....lol


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

His_Pixie said:


> Bah. Unless you're still a kid yourself, what's the issue? I know "old" young guys and young "old" guys. Base your opinion on the individual, not his age.



Thats true, but I say what I would say with any man...go with your gut. If you get a creepy vibe...there is a reason.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

well, lets just say that went well..and I'm going to take my sh*t eating grin and go tee hee to myself for a bit


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

It's only creepy if he asks you to wear a Catholic schoolgirl uniform on your date, then wants to spank you while you call him Daddy...unless you're into that, in which case it's not creepy at all.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

CLucas976 said:


> well, lets just say that went well..and I'm going to take my sh*t eating grin and go tee hee to myself for a bit


Nice! I just PM'ed you. . .


----------

